# philippine martial arts in sacramento



## thekuntawman (Jan 24, 2002)

sacramento kabaroan and gatdula's fighting cobras is going to host a workshop with dakilang guro ramiro estalilla and vince tinga on febuary 28 (a thrusday night). manong estalilla will share his weapons fighting and tio vince will show his empty hands style.  this is a good opportunity to learn with two old men manong who might not be with us for a long time and togather they got more than 100 years of experience. their styles of fighting cannot be found on a video or in books, and if you live close by, dont miss the opportunity to meet them. i hope the class will enourage some of you to continue to look for a teacher and style in them who maybe you didnt know about them, but their arts are strong and authentic.

we are asking a $45 donations. please email me if you are interested.


----------



## Icepick (Jan 24, 2002)

Wrong coast for me, but sounds great!


----------



## thekuntawman (Jan 30, 2002)

i apologize, but i was just told the workshop will have to be postponed. i will let you know when i find out more.


----------

